# Visa rejected from UAE immigration...



## Barkat5592 (Jan 22, 2014)

Last month i plan to go uae for work. first of all i get one month visit visa. And i enter in uae and start job search at the end of month i get interview call. and i was success to get job. my boss told me that you exit from uae on visit visa then i will apply for your employee visa. after one and half month passed my boss call me that my visa has been rejected from immigration. reason Name Barkat Ali Father name Sabir Ali Why Ali Ali. So if you are planing for UAE please be careful.


----------

